# Sexiest composer of all times



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Who was the sexiest composer of all times?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Definitely Max Reger. What a stud.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

There's no contest.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Herr Brahms, naturally.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

No contest!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Four minutes into concerto and chill and he gives you this look


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This guy maybe? Well, he looked a lot sexier when he was in a good mood.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm no judge when it comes to men, but yeah that younger Brahms is looking like a model.

My vote still goes to George Enescu however.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Dedalus said:


> There's no contest.


Besides this, I feel reeeeeeeally uncomfortable about these posts...
This beats my tiger-man thread and the classical music fetish thread combined...


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

inb4 Septimal










And young Berg of course.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

^Unsuk Chin was going to be my obvious choice, but I decided I like her music so much, her appearance should play no role.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Weston said:


> ^Unsuk Chin was going to be my obvious choice, but I decided I like her music so much, her appearance should play no role.


Better that than the necrophilia displayed by all the other respondents.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

15 characterssss


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Definitely Max Reger. What a stud.


Max was maybe a little toadish for some tastes.










But Henri Litolff must have been sexy, because he cut quite a swath in his day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Pugg said:


>


Too bad he's the kind of man to look at Renee Fleming and say "yucky! icky cooties!"


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Too bad he's the kind of man to look at Renee Fleming and say "yucky! icky cooties!"


I'm sure all his male lovers were perfectly fine with that. From the looks of him in his prime here, I'm actually a bit jealous of them.


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Better that than the necrophilia displayed by all the other respondents.


You want somebody living?








'

It's the hair!

And the toothpick.

Edit: upon waking up it dawned on me that Gergiev isn't a composer... Oh well. Oops.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Toilet wine, anyone? I need something rich for this music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

_I_ won't tell...


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> I'm sure all his male lovers were perfectly fine with that. From the looks of him in his prime here, I'm actually a bit jealous of them.


Jalousie is a waste of time


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Jalousie is a waste of time


Well he's also dead, so.... But mainly I was just trying to pay Leonard a compliment. With looks like that it seems like he could make any straight man or gay woman question their sexuality. Really, just quite a handsome man!

Edit: Also, look at that Adam's apple! Does that seem abnormally large to anybody else?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dedalus said:


> Well he's also dead, so.... But mainly I was just trying to pay Leonard a compliment. With looks like that it seems like he could make any straight man or gay woman question their sexuality. Really, just quite a handsome man!
> 
> Edit: Also, look at that Adam's apple! Does that seem abnormally large to anybody else?


That what stroke me at first, and then the nose of course


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

According to historical evidence, the sexiest composer ever is Franz Liszt.










I personally don't find this guy hot or anything (nice haircut though), but I can see why many people think so.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> According to historical evidence, the sexiest composer ever is Franz Liszt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He apparently was so fond of his 'do that he never changed it, even in old age.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> According to historical evidence, the sexiest composer ever is Franz Liszt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks a bit too much like Spike Milligan in that picture. This might be more suitable:


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

violadude said:


> He apparently was so fond of his 'do that he never changed it, even in old age.
> 
> View attachment 83768


I'm super jelly of his do *and* his looks.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Meh. .


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Richard Wagner must have been quite a hit with the ladies. Whenever I put on one of his operas, all I can hear is a load of screaming women.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

How about him?
(one of the greatest pianists ever).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


>


I do hope your are kidding SimonNZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> Well he's also dead, so.... But mainly I was just trying to pay Leonard a compliment. With looks like that it seems like he could make any straight man or gay woman question their sexuality. Really, just quite a handsome man!
> 
> Edit: Also, look at that Adam's apple! Does that seem abnormally large to anybody else?


I didn't question my sexuality at all, weirdo.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

violadude said:


> He apparently was so fond of his 'do that he never changed it, even in old age.
> 
> View attachment 83768


One man, one haircut:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I want to see some pretty girls.

Wang Jie is a composer:










Here is a composer named Xi Wang:










Among dead composers I think Kikuko Kanai was a beautiful woman:


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm regretting looking through this thread, I did not need to see that picture of Britten. Don't know if I'll ever be able to listen to his music the same again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Sloe said:


> I want to see some pretty girls.


Some composers that have appeared in my poll series:

































Note: Disappointingly but somehow not unexpectedly, the composer of ensemble rituals entitled "******" and "Sexo Puro" is not very attractive.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

nathanb said:


> Some composers that have appeared in my poll series:
> 
> View attachment 83785
> 
> ...


What a bunch of plain janes, lets see some _real_ sexy lady composers... if there are any.

Oh sorry I thought this was the scorn thread. :devil:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Fugue Meister said:


> What a bunch of plain janes, lets see some _real_ sexy lady composers... if there are any.
> 
> Oh sorry I thought this was the scorn thread. :devil:


Birgitta Muttendorf was good looking.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Surely not just a pianist. She must have composed _something_...


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Richard Wagner must have been quite a hit with the ladies. Whenever I put on one of his operas, all I can hear is a load of screaming women.


That is opera when it is best.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Liszt:







Tchaikovsky:







I second Bernstein:


----------



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

nathanb said:


> I didn't question my sexuality at all, weirdo.


Er, that's fair enough. I was being hyperbolic though, after all. I don't _actually_ expect a good looking person to cause some kind of shattering soul searching about one's sexuality. Though even if it did, that still wouldn't make you a weirdo. Anyway. I have no need to question my sexuality; Bernstein was a stud when he was young. To be clear, I consider myself mostly heterosexual.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The sexiest? It's between Leonard Bernstein and Peter Mennin.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Liszt, Chopin, or Brahms. Probably Brahms.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't believe nobody brought up this guy yet:










Let's just say that he fathered a lot of children.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

violadude said:


> He apparently was so fond of his 'do that he never changed it, even in old age.
> 
> View attachment 83768


Well, I personally find that Hungarian witch look irresistible, especially with the straw hair and warts to complete the image. Very Brothers Grimm, and very sexy.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Surely not just a pianist. She must have composed _something_...


Her (?) eyebrows are a little bit unsettling.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Her (?) eyebrows are a little bit unsettling.


Definitely "her" I think. Another picture. Please tell me she's composed something!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Dedalus said:


> Er, that's fair enough. I was being hyperbolic though, after all. I don't _actually_ expect a good looking person to cause some kind of shattering soul searching about one's sexuality. Though even if it did, that still wouldn't make you a weirdo. Anyway. I have no need to question my sexuality; Bernstein was a stud when he was young. To be clear, I consider myself mostly heterosexual.


Because you have interpreted my post as a genuine comment rather than sarcasm, I shall now proceed to "sorta go the other way" with this one and be totally serious about it.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

SimonNZ said:


>


What on earth is with that underwear?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> What on earth is with that underwear?


What on earth is the big mouth


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

All of Simon's posts include some pretty fine bulge.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

nathanb said:


> All of Simon's posts include some pretty fine bulge.


But those are some very tacky and unappealing underpants. Many sexy points were subtracted as a consequence.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> But those are some very tacky and unappealing underpants. Many sexy points were subtracted as a consequence.


Tacky? These studmuffins leave little to the imagination, but could the imagination do much better?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Obligatory glorious master race! This truly is the look of a superior German.




























I really do sound like a Neo-Nazi now don't I


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Obligatory glorious master race! This truly is the look of a superior German.


I swear, history WANTS me to believe that the neard is the German look.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Definitely "her" I think. Another picture. Please tell me she's composed something!


Composed or not she is super pretty.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


>


This photo is perfect for an ad of Calvin Klein underwear.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


>


Lenny would be a perfect Calvin Klein model.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

This thread has become such a hoot LOL.

Y'all make me feel self-conscious now.......


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


>


That picture makes me think of Gandhi.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Meh.
****
****
****


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

How about JS Bach? 19 children; there must have been some pheromones flying around.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Triplets said:


> How about JS Bach? 19 children; there must have been some pheromones flying around.


Cue Monty Python singing "Every Sperm Is Sacred"


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

A lovely lady who was also a composers,


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Triplets said:


> How about JS Bach? 19 children; there must have been some pheromones flying around.


Plus this was also the brilliant mind behind works like the Well-Tempered Clavier, the Art of Fugue, and the B Minor Mass, among others. What's not to fall in love with?


----------

